
Show HN: Add a live chat overlay to any page - benzguo
https://scroll.chat/
======
herval
I’m also working on a similar “add conversations to any page” project, but
trying it with a forum-style angle + browser plugin:
[https://threaded.live](https://threaded.live) (sorry for the shameless plug
and the silly landing page, it’s just an attempt to make it look ok-ish - the
very early and embarrassing prototype is linked in the page footer)

------
neogodless
Is the original link paged supposed to have working chat? I don't see any
messages (in Firefox or Chrome) and if I type and hit enter, the text goes
away but does not appear anywhere.

EDIT: Went back and now a bunch of text is appearing, though the chats I've
entered do not yet seem to appear anywhere.

Any my network tab shows that when I hit enter nothing happens... (but the
text goes away)

------
butz
Doesn't work on Firefox: "Firefox can’t establish a connection to the server
at wss://side.land/gun."

------
justusthane
I _love_ little projects like this, but this seems chaotic to the point of
unusability with a lot of messages.

------
vnglst
Very nice!

